# Anyone build their own Wilier Le Roi?



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've build quite a number of bikes over the year, and my newest is a 2008 Wilier Le Roi. I have a question for anyone who's built up their own. In the build kit (a bag of parts) what in the hell is that thin metal tube for? It's about 2.3" long .9" in diameter and .016" thick.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

A shim of some sort.?


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Perhaps. .*



shabbasuraj said:


> A shim of some sort.?


But what for?


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Jan 14, 2008)

Seatpost shim?


----------

